
The FBI could end up with 5% of all bitcoins - whatgoodisaroad
http://qz.com/132327/the-fbi-could-end-up-with-5-of-all-bitcoins-and-it-plans-to-sell-them/
======
segacontroller
So.... $1.2 B or $78 M?

